# Can crying and being sad/upset affect developing baby?



## Fluxuspoem

I know that being sad and upset is not good for the baby, but do any of you ladies have any specific information on the effects of that?

Some people have upset me lately and in combination with my not so great mood due to bed rest for the past 5 months, I begin to wonder, if my baby will be affected by all this crying :cry:

Thanks x


----------



## jelix9408

i watched a program once called "Into the Womb" and they basically said stress affects the baby. but it takes awhile for the baby to start feeling the affects of the stress and crying and stuff. so by the time your calming down the baby is just starting to feel the little affects from the stress. 

i used to worry too because when i get upset .. (sad/angry/anything) it gets bad. 
i worried alot until i saw that show. made me feel a little better but i just cant control my emotions while pregnant! its so hard with all the hormones and such. 

so dont worry your LO will be perfectly fine!


----------



## Buffy71

I'm sorry you are feeling blue darling. It's such a shame they haven't sorted out time travel yet - you could pop ahead 4 months, have LO in your arms and be back in Blighty with hubby. Not long to go sweetpea xxx


----------



## Szaffi

I've read that there is a link between maternal stress and later behaviour problems.


----------



## ramblinhaggis

hun, they would find links with ANYTHING you do in pregnancy. Its generally accepted that raging hormones, tears and tantrums are all a part of being pregnant. If there is any effects, most of the entire world will probably be suffering with them. Try not to worry.


----------



## MissRhead

i agree totally with ramblinhaggis. And i also hope it doesnt as thats all ive really done lol! Hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Welshcob

Hon
I am sorry to hear you have been feeling rubbish! I have those same worries as I have spent months crying and getting upset. I don't think there is anything we can do about it though. Like some people say, how about all those who lost partners during pregnancy. Their babies have survived fine. All we can do is our best to keep calm and take as much care as possible. Sending a big hug to you xx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, its much appreciated :hugs: x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I always think it helps to look at victims of disasters who were pregnant at the time. For example, the 9/11 babies. Imagine the stress those women went through, waiting to see if their husbands had died/made it out and upon hearing of their demise the grief and anger they must have felt. Every little kick reminding them of their departed husbands.

All of those babies turned out to be just fine/perfectly healthy. Little Christina will be a vision of health and happiness xxx


----------



## lorna84

ramblinhaggis said:


> hun, they would find links with ANYTHING you do in pregnancy. Its generally accepted that raging hormones, tears and tantrums are all a part of being pregnant. If there is any effects, most of the entire world will probably be suffering with them. Try not to worry.

I agree :D


----------

